

Ask HN: Startups in Switzerland - anon655

I may have an opportunity to relocate to Geneva later this year and I am now trying to understand what the startup scene is like in Switzerland.<p>The only Swiss startup I am presently aware of is Wuala. Otherwise there does not seem to be much activity.<p>Is anyone here from Switzerland? Can anyone comment on the subject or share a personal opinion? What's the investment climate is like and such?<p>Thanks<p>(posted from a disposable account)
======
shafqat
That's right- we're (NewsCred) here in Geneva! The scene is small but I love
it. Drop me an email and I'll be happy to share details and help.

------
daveying99
The Newscred guys are based in Geneva and are active participants on HN. There
was also cocomment but I don't know what's their status now...

------
c1sc0
I'm in Switzerland most of my time & even though it's a lovely country, it's a
bit sleepy startup-wise.

